# Over 40 Trying to Conceive and wondering if ive gone MAD.... Anyone else.



## siobhanj1 (Apr 28, 2010)

I am 41 years old and will be attending a fertility doctor end of this month. I had a previously two miscarriages and preceded to develope Ulcerative Colitis, to which controlled my life, untill i eventually had emergency surgery last year, to removed large intestine, anus and rectum. Remarkably i am doing well, and have been i should be able to have a family. BUT i am so scared, of failing yet again. I should begin fertility treatment in FEB. anyone else out there in a similar position. any advice would be great. 


Siobhan.


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Siobhanj1- You certainly have been through the mill and have come out the other side! Congrats on doing well! Fair play to you! It's only natural to be scared but look at what you have come through! You are a survivor! You will survive fertility treatment! I'm hoping to have my 3rd ivf in February too! I've been loading up on vitamins, cut out sugar and alcohol, drink gallons of water and having taken up yoga and acupuncture!

Best of luck and think Positive!!
AprilShelly xxx


----------



## siobhanj1 (Apr 28, 2010)

Aprilshelly,


So sorry to hear your story. Your must be so very strong minded to have come through all of that. I think i need some of that Umfff... 


But i do hear what your saying, we have survived awful things and something big things seems just normal now. Have you ever tried the Creighton Technique. That is what i am going for again. HCG injection, Femera and god only knows what else.... Time will tell. NO doubt Bloods, Bloods and more Bloods... 


Thanks for you reply. 
siobhan


----------



## AprilShelly (Oct 5, 2012)

Hi Siobhan,

Thank you for your kind words! I believe in positive thinking and I think what will be will be! Those of us who are given these challenges are able to take on these challenges and come out the other side as they say what won't kill you makes you stronger! 
Have never heard of the Creighton technique - what is it?
Needles and Bloods and plenty of them!!
Lots of luck  

AprilShelly xx


----------

